# A siggy for xixMAVERICKxix



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2008)

Here some variations on your sign.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2008)

Great stuff Wurger!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2008)

THX


----------



## xixMAVERICKxix (Dec 29, 2008)

What's the point of this?

I made that signature long ago.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2008)

In response to this...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...-test-thread-continued-795-36.html#post314178


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2008)

2 posts in a year, gets a Mod to make him a siggy and comes back to complain??


----------

